# are the berts track system and traxtech systems interchangeable?



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I wan looking at the traxtech systems at gander and the guy there told me that Bert's stuff will not fit into the traztech tracks and vice versa. Is that true? I want the Bert's tracks, but like the price on traxtechs downrigger swivels.
Thanks,
sslopok


----------



## Fishous (Aug 24, 2005)

Not sure about the swivels, but I have berts rod holders in my traxtech tracks.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks, that's what I thought. The gander mountain guy told me that none of the stuff interchanged. If I believed the workers everywhere I went I would be so misinformed that people would make me ride the short bus.
sslopok


----------



## bruceb3 (Aug 4, 2008)

I liked the Traxtech tracks because the texture on them doesn't show scratches as easily as the Berts tracks, but I use the Berts racheting rod holders in them.


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

I have traxtech swivels on my Bert's track, the Gander guy doesn't know his stuff. I believe it's all interchangeable.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

awesome!! Thanks Guys.
sslopok


----------

